# What’s up with all the alerts?



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Starting today I’m getting alerts every single time someone comments on a thread I’ve commented on/ are following. I changed zero of my personal preferences and double-checked to make sure my preferences didn’t somehow do a global reset. Incredibly annoying to filter through all the alerts to see which are actually things I’ve asked for alerts on.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

This is what I’m talking about. The most recent 5 alerts are types I never received before today. I do not want to know every time someone comments on a thread I’ve been active on. Ridiculous. I can’t find anywhere to shut it off. 
View attachment 128604


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I am surprised that you only have this now after 11 years.

I have always received an alert via email on people posting on threads where I’ve posted, it is in my preferences. (sometimes without any reason goes away) 
Every email has an option to “ unsubscribe” from that particular thread or all. I find it very good to have alerts, I unsubscribe if I am no longer interested.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

Yup mine has been like this since I joined in October.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Zasterz said:


> Yup mine has been like this since I joined in October.


I changed it so it wasn’t whenever it was the changeover happened. Until today I hadn’t received one of these since that day. It’s annoying.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

you can disable it, the downside is that you will not rceive any alert if someone answers things that you have been interested in , you may also not receive alerts on things like the marketplace where you may be offering something

Also, about the “ marker” now on the list of threads it says “ following” if there is a thread that you follow. Despite my high post count , I only receive a few emails a day from SOTW and by the way the alerts are not always concerning every single post but it will alert you and there are more posts , for example, after I ‘ve answered this thread there were a few answers but I‘ve only received an alert for the post right before this, the other two generated no alert


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

It was a friendly, good mannered and constructive post


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

written in the same spirit trying to help you, good luck


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Wait a minute.... I too am getting alerts for things I didn't want to be alerted about. This started yesterday and I didn't change any settings priorthereto. So how do I go back to how I liked it? Didn't see the option upon first glance yesterday.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Grumps said:


> Wait a minute.... I too am getting alerts for things I didn't want to be alerted about. This started yesterday and I didn't change any settings priorthereto. So how do I go back to how I liked it? Didn't see the option upon first glance yesterday.


this maybe new then (is this on phones?) , I’ve always received an alert email but I guess there is more to this that meets MY eye.
Anyway there is a very long list (I have no ieda it it has always been there or not) if you go to “ account settings| after having clicked on your profile

RECEIVE A NOTIFICATION WHEN.....

and you can choose to receive a notification either email or push notification

IF this is new then you can activate or dis-activate those, again, until now, to my end, this is working as it always did but I cannot say, for sure, that this is or is not a new feature if you get this on the phone


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

milandro said:


> RECEIVE A NOTIFICATION WHEN.....


Yeah, I checked that yesterday, as well as a minute ago. All my alert boxes are unchecked, and yet I'm getting dozens of them now. So this is a glitch. A real problem.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

If it IS a 'glitch' it is probably something that VSadmin has to rectify. I'll send the reports to them. 
As of now I haven't been getting inundated with alerts. 
Please be patient. This might take a little while to sort out.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

the site just went off linen for a few minutes on “ maintenance “ so, who knows, here still everything “ normal”


----------



## Dave Dolson (Feb 2, 2003)

It started for me about a week ago. Now today, after the site was temporarily down and re-started, I still received alerts, even about a thread in which I didn't post but perused a few times. I personally don't need to be alerted about threads - I pick them up by going through the new-posts section. DAVE


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Clarity:

I’m not talking about emails…not getting those. That would be even worse 🤣
Talking about when you get on the site and the red dot is on your profile, you click it and it says “alerts”. That’s it, the emails and notification settings are not at all what I was talking about as the original poster. Emails were introduced by responders who offered extraneous and irrelevant information repeatedly, and why I deleted my words in favor of “never mind”.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

swperry1 said:


> Clarity:
> 
> I’m not talking about emails…not getting those. That would be even worse 🤣
> Talking about when you get on the site and the red dot is on your profile, you click it and it says “alerts”. That’s it, the emails and notification settings are not at all what I was talking about as the original poster. Emails were introduced by responders who offered extraneous and irrelevant information repeatedly, and why I deleted my words in favor of “never mind”.


Just to make 'extra sure' it might be a good idea to go through all of those annoying alerts and check that the green "follow" box has not been engaged for those threads. 
I'm not 100% positive but if you comment in that particular thread it automatically clicks on. 
If the box reads "unfollow" click it to stop the alerts. 
If it reads "follow" it's an issue that has to be remedied by VSadmin.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

bandmommy said:


> Just to make 'extra sure' it might be a good idea to go through all of those annoying alerts and check that the green "follow" box has not been engaged for those threads.
> I'm not 100% positive but if you comment in that particular thread it automatically clicks on.
> If the box reads "unfollow" click it to stop the alerts.
> If it reads "follow" it's an issue that has to be remedied by VSadmin.


This. When you comment on a thread it automatically signs you up for "follow". You gotta click on "unfollow" if you *don't* want an alert when someone else comments on it. Maybe there's a global setting somewhere that disables this behavior, but this is the default way it's been for me since joining and I didn't opt into it or anything!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

There is a known bug with the Alerts system and we are working on a fix.

Keep an eye on the Help > Release Notes section for updates on progress.

Jeff


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I want to “follow” as always when responding and not get an alert…just have “following” show up on a thread when it shows up on the new posts list or when I’m searching through the archives so I can tell it’s a thread I’ve participated in. Hopefully @VSadmin can fix this.


----------

